Instacart Express promo $99/per year.Is it fair for users who signed up earlier? - trsecret
======
trsecret
I know companies often issue promo offers. I had signed up for Instacart 3
weeks ago for $149. I got to know about the offer from a friend. I called the
customer service.They asked me for the phone number of the friend who signed
up. I denied saying how does it matter. In addition they denied offering the
$99 /year price, implying that I was a liar.I believe they wanted proof that I
knew about the offer before refunding me. I love their service but this is
disappointing. To the users who have recently signed up I would suggest you to
cancel and just sign up again. It would be great if Instcart decides to refund
the users who joined recently but I highly doubt it.

Promo offer : [http://imgur.com/VGHhLiU](http://imgur.com/VGHhLiU)

